# Want to me draw your betta?



## LittleNibbles93

I'm bored, and have 2 hours to kill.

Post a picture of your betta(s) you want drawn c:

I draw everything cartoon-like, so don't expect a realistic drawing D:

Example


----------



## metalbetta

Here's my female Mew, if you wanna try something with her?


----------



## LittleNibbles93

She's pretty!


----------



## Aluyasha

What about this picture of Gyger:








I love this photo.


----------



## camerafreak

Not the best picture but... Can you draw my soon to be fish =]


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Sure!  I'll start once I finish Aluyasha's.


----------



## baylee767

So I wanted to get in here since you draw such beautiful Bettas. Here is Neon:










could you please just draw Noen, not the plants


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Neon's pretty!  

I'm sorry if the colors or shades are off, I only have 24 different colored markers.

Here's Metalbetta's 









And here's Aluyasha's


----------



## monroe0704

I LOVE your drawings  They make me smile! Whenever you get a chance I'd love for this guy to be drawn. No rush or obligation to do it though!










Thanks!


----------



## Aluyasha

Thank you for drawing Gyger for me! You are very talented. I can never seem to draw good cartoon Bettas like you can. 
Cannot wait to see everyone elses.


----------



## metalbetta

D'aww she's so cute!!! Thanks!


----------



## Tsuhei

Could you draw one of Latté, please? :-D No rush~


----------



## FuulieQ

Aw, your drawings are so cute.  I'd ask for one but it looks like you're busy.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact

My two boys(right now). Here are some pretty good shots(i think)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5443030389/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5443632678/
Both Cornelius.. I like the action shot xD
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5443030439/in/photostream/
And Arthur, my fav xD


----------



## fleetfish

Could you do one of Valiant?


----------



## LittleNibbles93

FuulieQ said:


> Aw, your drawings are so cute.  I'd ask for one but it looks like you're busy.


You can go ahead, I don't mind how many I get ( for now anyway)


----------



## briser




----------



## baylee767

I'm so eager! Once again, beautiful drawings!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Got four of them done!


----------



## Tsuhei

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Got four of them done!


Cuuuute!!! Thank you~!


----------



## baylee767

I love it! Thanks! Looks so good it's as if a pro did it!


----------



## monroe0704

I LOVE IT!!! It looks amazing  I think my avatar might change now... I'm gonna photoshop your screen name on it, unless if you want to sign it then send it over to me!


----------



## cjayBetta

This is Master Windu


----------



## weluvbettas

Please can you draw my Pluto? Sorry its a bit blurry.


----------



## FuulieQ

Aw, that's sweet of you!  Is my avatar enough? I have a larger version of that photo if it would help.


----------



## Aluyasha

You know. These would make great tattoos!
I have been wanting to tattoo some of my Bettas on me but I could never find the right look for it.
..Though, I could not ask you to draw all my Bettas. I have too many!

If I could only pick one, it would be my 'clump starter' Abacus.
Maybe you could also draw him for me when you have the time. I would love it as a tattoo! With your permission of course.


----------



## baylee767

If you allow me, can I add the pic to my signature?


----------



## FireKidomaru

I was wondering if you could draw my first betta ever...he died about a year ago sp this pic would be in his memory..your a wonderful artist and your work is beautiful


----------



## LittleNibbles93

I'll be happy to draw everyones betta  
I'm at my friends this weekend, I'll work on th pictures when I get back home.


----------



## cjayBetta

Cant wait!


----------



## FireKidomaru

Yay Thankies!!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact

How are my boys coming along?


----------



## camerafreak

Awww thank you sooo much!!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

To all: I will work on the next 4 drawings tonight. I've been at myfriends and I don't get any peace and quiet for drawing, and only a few minutes on the net. Had a rough weekend, will have the pictures up soon!


----------



## lilchiwolf

would love how you would make my boy ^_^


----------



## peachesxo

ooh ooh
do Sumo, do Sumo!


----------



## Betta Slave

If you could do Spiridion that'd be great  (Sorry for the massive pics.)


----------



## LittleNibbles93

lilchiwolf and Betta Slave: Certianly!

peachesxo: Do you maybe have a clearier picture of him? I can't see his color details to well, if not thats okay, I can still draw him


----------



## naturegirl243

Could you draw my guy Dobby when you have time?


----------



## tsoto80

Can you draw me a picture from your imagination? I want a betta in black and gray and none of mine are that color. I appriciate it! It will be my dream betta....


----------



## Betta Slave

LittleNibbles93 said:


> lilchiwolf and Betta Slave: Certianly!


Thank you! Looking forward to it.


----------



## peachesxo

LittleNibbles93 said:


> lilchiwolf and Betta Slave: Certianly!
> 
> peachesxo: Do you maybe have a clearier picture of him? I can't see his color details to well, if not thats okay, I can still draw him


my camera is super bad it's on my old phone


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Hey, Imma get in this action, if you don't mind, sis. c:

Buuut I'll have to send you a better picture of Leliia tomorrow morning. xD
I found a better way to capture pictures of her, so maybe I can give you her true colors... and you match them however you can with your 24 markers 

NO HURRY EITHER! 8D lol. You know how I am


----------



## Duncan13

You are very talented. Can you please draw my boy Armani for me?


----------



## RiverStoneBetta

Wow, I'm throughly amazed at your work. And Duncan, Armani is stunning. <3 Love him.

Can you draw my boy Quinn? This picture was when he was very young, before his "Christmas Fiasco." It's not terribly clear, since I had to take it with my phone at the time. Let me know if you need a clearer picture. I'll use my flashlight trick if need be.










Also, if I end up using your art for a tattoo, will you have a problem with it? I'd rather ask than assume.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

bamsuddenimpact said:


> My two boys(right now). Here are some pretty good shots(i think)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5443030389/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5443632678/
> Both Cornelius.. I like the action shot xD
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5443030439/in/photostream/
> And Arthur, my fav xD


Is Arthur a crowntail?


----------



## bamsuddenimpact

no, that pic is just when i got him and he was a bit ratty from the petstore. He is a bit better now. I thought he was a crowntail at first haha can i add my new boy, Beau?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5458903367/


----------



## Duncan13

Thank you Riverstonebetta! I really like Quinn. I love his look (8


----------



## RiverStoneBetta

Thank you. Unfortunately, he doesn't look like that nowadays. Some children decided to dump all of my medication into his tank. Now he has chemical burns on his tail, his rays are curled, and his color has dulled. But he's still fat, happy, and healthy. And he's HUGE now. Last measurement (just before christmas) put him as close to 4-1/3".


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Phew, catching up on all these requests! Here are the next four!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Briser... Bruiser? 

He's very pretty... orange, lol.
CORNELIUS IS PURPLE?!
I've only seen one purple betta. In my Life.
Such awesome drawings! =D


----------



## LittleNibbles93

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Briser... Bruiser?
> 
> He's very pretty... orange, lol.
> CORNELIUS IS PURPLE?!
> I've only seen one purple betta. In my Life.
> Such awesome drawings! =D


Yep, there are purple bettas, I've seen one at Wal-mart once, it was a plakat.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Hey!

























Jade!
And Leliia!

You may want to go to Leliia's album for more references... I can never catch her color right. But she doesn't look this plain, lol


----------



## fleetfish

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Phew, catching up on all these requests! Here are the next four!


Thank you! It's wonderful


----------



## SarahSurfer

Can you draw either Daniel or Pleione? It would be much appreciated. Its your choice


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Oops, I sorta forgot about these. No worries! I'll work on some tonight!!


----------



## PhilipPhish

I don't have a picture...can you draw off a description?


----------



## LittleNibbles93

PhilipPhish said:


> I don't have a picture...can you draw off a description?


I could try.


----------



## PhilipPhish

Alright. Philip looks alot like this fish:









and then Red looks like my Avatar.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

FireKidomaru said:


> I was wondering if you could draw my first betta ever...he died about a year ago sp this pic would be in his memory..your a wonderful artist and your work is beautiful


I can't make out the colors, could you maybe describe them to me? And what was his fin type?


----------



## akjadestar

Hey, could you draw Churro for me? 
it's nice of you to offer to draw for people!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

akjadestar said:


> Hey, could you draw Churro for me?
> it's nice of you to offer to draw for people!


Sure!


----------



## Aluyasha

Churro is beautiful! 
Just had to be said.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

*Next four!*

Here are the next four.
I'm sorry about Master Windu  I didn't have the correct colors, I could redraw him in a different medium (Pluto too)

I had sketches of Windu and Pluto for awhile, but got busy and didn't finish them. Between that time I did doodles of Betta fish while with friends, and I got ALOT better. So there's a difference between the time I did Windu and Pluto to Sumo and the peach halfmoon.

ALSO. Provide the names of your Betta if possible  I'll write the name next to them they're main color, if not, I'll just write your username with a black marker.

OKAY, enough of me chattering, here's the next four!  Working on the others now!

OH, I almost forgot, we have our scanner hooked back up, so now the quality is better!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

tsoto80 said:


> Can you draw me a picture from your imagination? I want a betta in black and gray and none of mine are that color. I appriciate it! It will be my dream betta....


What tail type?


----------



## monroe0704

Your drawings are as cute/good as ever!!


----------



## cjayBetta

I love it! My daughter saw it and goes WINDU!!!!


----------



## akjadestar

Thanks for taking the request! I'm excited to see it ♥
and thank you Aluyasha [=


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Here's the next six!!


----------



## YoshesMom

Can you do Yoshe or Suki? Either one !


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Sure, I can do Yoshe and Suki


----------



## YoshesMom

Wow Ty soo much your awesome!


----------



## rosefoo

can you please draw one of angel?


----------



## pdxBetta

Your drawings are cute 

I thought this would be fun:


----------



## YoshesMom

i cant wait to see mine im soooooo excited


----------



## Slipstitch

Would you be willing to draw a pair for me? The both passed away over the past week(Dealing with the down side of crappy pet stores...  ). I'll include a pic and such and would be incredibly grateful if you'd be willing. Their names are Hades and Hera, Hera's fins were a lot more rainbowy than her pic suggests(she was a marble), but my camera is made of fail sauce.


----------



## Slipstitch

Oh, and because I've been asked before, NO I do not keep my fish in those little death cups. Those are for quarantine and transport only and some times for pics.


----------



## FireKidomaru

Wow your a great artist  I was wondering if you could do one of my fish cielo 

Unfortunately this pic. Messes up his colors he's white red and blue and his eyes are black  thanks a ton


----------



## PewPewPew

Would you be able to do Basch for me? Ive had people on dA do Alle, but poor Basch has yet to be drawn.

B'awww. Poor kid.

















This one is so derp...Its his freeze dance. Does it whenever my friend Stephanie walks in, and only then. I love this derpy creature.


----------



## Betta Slave

Thank you for drawing Spiridon! He looks so cute! :tongue:


----------



## Nutt007

Would you mind doing one of Bloom?









Can you also do Cirrus? He passed on last week so I felt like he needed a memorial pic. This is the best picture I have of him, sorry its a bit blurry.








He is a HM, so the cut off end of his tail in the picture is just round.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Its getting hard to get the colors right for these new requests, would it be alright with everyone if I switched to digital?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

lololol, I see Cici
And Jade... wait... which one's Jade? >>
Who is that?
AND WHO IS THAT?!
I'm so confused.


----------



## Slipstitch

I don't see digital being a problem or anything


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

... lol, and I just now saw the derp you put in Cici's eyes. xD

And Uncle doesn't look like that at all 8D


----------



## LittleNibbles93

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> ... lol, and I just now saw the derp you put in Cici's eyes. xD
> 
> And Uncle doesn't look like that at all 8D


I noticed after I got better photos of him. D: I'll have to fix that.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

@LN93, it's all good. xD
I thought Valentino looked like that, though?
Except he wasn't a veiltail


----------



## metalbetta

Haha I love that bunch you did up there! would you be willing to maybe do a drawing of my sorority? Let me know if that's something you'd like to do and I can give you pics of all of them!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

metalbetta said:


> Haha I love that bunch you did up there! would you be willing to maybe do a drawing of my sorority? Let me know if that's something you'd like to do and I can give you pics of all of them!


Sure! I'd love to draw your sorority!


----------



## briser

I LOVE the picture you drew of my fishy!! I just noticed it today. Could you draw another picture of a different fish for me?


----------



## LittleNibbles93

briser said:


> I LOVE the picture you drew of my fishy!! I just noticed it today. Could you draw another picture of a different fish for me?


Sure!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Next set of four, did these in random order, I can get these done quickly with my tablet


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Some more.


----------



## Slipstitch

Thank you! They're adorable


----------



## akjadestar

So cute! thanks, I'm going to print it off and hang it up somewhere. [:


----------



## LittleNibbles93

akjadestar said:


> So cute! thanks, I'm going to print it off and hang it up somewhere. [:


Glad you like it!


----------



## Waylander

Ooo! My King Gus maybe? O_O

He's a beefy fella >.> and hard to take pics of >.>


----------



## briser

Could you draw Marc?


----------



## SarahSurfer

Aww thanks so much, Daniel looks wonderful! I love his little spots :-D


----------



## metalbetta

Okay... here goes. This is my sorority.

Nina: Half-giant female PK









Jayde: Another half-giant female PK









Of course you know Mew! lol: marble CT









Daiquiri: Pink cambodian VT... here's my favorite picture in her prime









Faye: Turquoise CT









Sora: Blue orchid PK... She lost her battle with columnaris a couple of months ago. 









Noelle: marble butterfly combtail.










and finally, Delilah. My tiny green DelT









Whew!


Anyway if you don't feel up to it that's fine!


----------



## rosefoo

Hi! I'm kinda confused... did you do Angel? I can't find her but I see betta's that were posted after mine. lol sorry I don't mean to be pushy. Thanks!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

rosefoo said:


> Hi! I'm kinda confused... did you do Angel? I can't find her but I see betta's that were posted after mine. lol sorry I don't mean to be pushy. Thanks!


No worries, your not pushy at all! I did start to jump, I had saved the images to my computer and started pulling them at random in photoshop for color references, I didn't keep track of who came first. I'll work on Angel and some more tonight C:


----------



## Nutt007

AMAZING! Thanks for drawing my fish!


----------



## LolaQuigs

Are you still taking requests? If you have time, would you mind doing one in remembrance of Ganymede?


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Here's Rosefoo's Angel. Gonna work on the rest tomorrow after work.


----------



## rosefoo

thank you she's amazing!!! i LOVE her!


----------



## kalae

would you be able to do ryuk? except with his name in japanese: リューク thankyou!!!!


----------



## PhilipPhish

Can you make one of Tigger? Theres a bunch of his pictures in my Album, its marked Tigger.


----------



## Jirothebetta

Wow...I was so gonna ask you to draw Jiro, but seeing all the requests you have I think I will either wait or just let it go. Your doing such a cool job at this, I really do love your style...I might still post a pic of Jiro but I have one question first...Do you just like drawing betta's, I mean is it fun for you or is it becoming a bit of a chore?


----------



## Jrf456

Could you draw Aubin? He's all white.. Don't let the avatar flash fool you  This is so sweet of you to do these for free.. I saw someone else charging for them..


----------



## MorganC2010

Wow those are all so great! I've been trying to draw my own...I need practice, a lot of practice lol. I know it was a few months ago since you last posted on this thread but if you deside to start drawing them again I would love a picture of Tiberius from you. If not I'll just sit back and enjoy the work of the other fishies lol.










And if you're feeling extra spunkie here is our newest addition Eugene 










Feel free to say no, I won't take it personaly!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

To everyone: Oh wow, been awhile since I did these. I've been caught up in studying, I have a big craftshow coming up this weekend, after that I'll work on all of the requests


----------



## MorganC2010

Wow thank you, I honestly didn't think you'd be doing them anymore but I didn't think it'd hurt to ask. If something comes up and you can't do it don't worry about it. But we really apperacate that you said yes!


----------



## rosefoo

I loved the pic you did of Angel so I was wondering if you would be willing to do one of Gille?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Ahh! I love the cartoons you draw! They are so cute! Could you do one of my Bruce? :-D


----------



## fishcurl

I don't have a fishy yet, but I gotta say you're super talented! You could totally open up an Etsy shop and take commissions to draw people's bettas. I know I'd pay for one of your sketches!


----------



## TinaMaxis

Hey, I just want to say these are really cool drawings!  They're adorable!


----------



## EverythingNice55

Could you draw my avatar picture? It's the only picture I have of my betta until I find my camera! Please and thank you!


----------



## Midnight Bettas

ca u do my girl? I am getting her today.


----------



## TielBird101

WOW! You're really good! :O I love your style!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

aww i guess i can't get any since your really full, i should've came earlier ='[ i love how you draw them


----------



## betta lover1507

is it possible if you could to draw my betta fish? of course that if you have the time


----------



## LittleNibbles93

betta lover1507 said:


> is it possible if you could to draw my betta fish? of course that if you have the time


Yes! I can


----------



## LittleNibbles93

To EVERYONE.
Long time no see.

Well, I've not drawn bettas for awhile, things kinda hit rock bottom here, but I am thrilled to see that people love my betta art, so I am still going to finish them! I just got done going through the thread and saved all of the photos of the undrawn bettas as far, if you don't hear from me in the next week with a drawing of your betta, then I might have missed you, so feel free to comment here or private message me!


----------



## betta lover1507

ok here are my fish: also choose any of them dosen't matter i you do 3 or so
my new female girl i got today she has no name yet:
















she has very long fins, she is a finny female girl (i always wanted one ;])
luna: my comb tail bi-color female 








she is one of the biggest betta's, luna and my new girl are almost the sam esize o.0
lunar: my bestest boy i have (he is so beautiful =]]) he is a DBT (double tail)
















strawberry: my VT girl that is my smallest
















chili pepper: my HM red boy








oceanist: my HMPK that has popeye am trying cure 
























thx if you can =], choose any


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Got one done!  Something to let you know I'm working on them, I will have the rest up little by little as the week goes on.


----------



## MorganC2010

wow that's awesome! Thank you


----------



## betta lover1507

wow that is very pretty and cute at the same time >w< i love it and i can't wait


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Here's Gille. 
I'll have some more up tonight.


----------



## Larsa

Im sorry to bother you but can you draw my girl Natsuko? She passed away about 12 hrs ago


----------



## betta lover1507

sorry for your lost, who ever gille is it is very pretty ;D


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Larsa said:


> Im sorry to bother you but can you draw my girl Natsuko? She passed away about 12 hrs ago


Sure


----------



## smellsfishie

Will you draw Heliodorus?  Great job BTW..


----------



## UrbanHavok

LittleNibbles93 these drawings are awesome!!! Keep up the great work. Each betta has its own personality and you really let that show in your drawings.  I love it!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

So I thought I'd share the current sketches I have done, I've not done all of them yet, I have a few boys left to draw, and then all of the females.


----------



## allilovesherbetta

heres my betta can u draw him? his names jumbali


----------



## MorganC2010

Wow! The sketch of Tiberius is spot on! He often is found posing that way when I am near his tank. I call it his "Feed me or leave me alone" stance lol.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Here is Ryuk, I couldn't spell it however you wanted it, my computer only showed me a bunch of boxes with tiny numbers in them. :B Wish I knew why it did that.


----------



## betta lover1507

very cool, how do you make these? theey are AWSOME


----------



## MistersMom

do you use the computer?


----------



## LittleNibbles93

MistersMom said:


> do you use the computer?


Yeah, I do everything but the sketches in Photoshop, and I use my tablet.

It started out with markers, then I got requests with more complex color shades and I only had 24 colors in markers, and I got permission from those who were waiting to switch to digital. 

Its improved and changed alittle over time since I've done almost over 30 requests.


----------



## MistersMom

thats awesome, could you do my Ghost? he died on sunday ...


----------



## betta lover1507

he is so pretty sorry for your lost


----------



## MistersMom

thank you, he was dosile, he would hurt a fly, literally, a fly landed in his bowl once and he didnt even look at it. lol. betaguy named him for me.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

I'm going out of town for a week and I won't have my computer, so there won't be any new ones all of next week. I'll pick-up where I left off when I get back, might post one or two tomorrow.


----------



## betta lover1507

ok then hopefully we all have patience (PATIENCE KILLS ME)


----------



## LittleNibbles93

I'm back, and what a fun trip!
I will start back on the requests this week and finish them up.
I will be dealing with preparations to move over the next month, so I want to try and get most of these done before then, and will try to do two a day.


----------



## betta lover1507

i hope you did have fun ;]]

what's a preparation? (am serious i don't know ^_^") but i will love to see more


----------



## LittleNibbles93

betta lover1507 said:


> i hope you did have fun ;]]
> 
> what's a preparation? (am serious i don't know ^_^") but i will love to see more


It means to get ready. I have to start packing my stuff up soon.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Here's Aubin. His colors came out abit more vivid then they were in the picture, but I think it looks good.


----------



## trilobite

What awesome pictures! :-D
Would you be able to do this old gentleman?









Thank you


----------



## caitic10

Could you do the HM in my avatar? Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507

that is so pretty lil'nibs =]]


----------



## betta lover1507

trilobite said:


> What awesome pictures! :-D
> Would you be able to do this old gentleman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


i have a female that looks like this =D very pretty coloring aren't they?


----------



## LittleNibbles93

*saves new photos before she forgets*

I got alittle behind this week, we were suppose to get a phonecall saying we could start moving into our apartment, but there's been no call, so I'm alittle off-track with the requests, will work on some today.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Won't let me edit my old post, so sorry for the double post!
Ended up running around town getting things done before the move. So I only got one today! Tried taking my time for once, and it came out very nice!


----------



## Aluyasha

So I just realised that I asked you a while ago to draw Abacus but I never gave you a picture of him. lol
Just in case you do not have one somewhere, here is a few. 
























I still will be making your drawing of him a tattoo.


----------



## betta lover1507

am soo jealous of your drawings o-o i just luv looking at them LOL sound like a stalker XP am not


----------



## LittleNibbles93

We've gotten mostly moved now, will still be awhile before I get any fish art done. I don't have my desk and my tablet is scattered everywhere.


----------



## betta lover1507

ohh ok you have a girl named saspphire? i ... used to


----------



## allilovesherbetta

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

I got my desk, and my tablet, so now I can start working on more betta drawings  I still got some more moving to do and some unpacking to do, so it'll be slow for awhile, but they WILL start coming.


----------



## betta lover1507

okay can't wait =D


----------



## MistersMom

are you drawing one of mine?!? ghost....?


----------



## Bombalurina

Oh my gosh, they are the cutest! Can I beg a drawing when you have time? If you could cartoon my sorority I would be the happiest person ever! =D


----------



## Mikkisaur

These are amazing!  I'm getting a camera sometime in December, so hopefully you'll still be taking requests and I'll post some pictures of Comet and Gramps c:


----------



## LittleNibbles93

MistersMom said:


> are you drawing one of mine?!? ghost....?


Yes, I'm doing Ghost  I'll have him done soon (got behind with moving)



Bombalurina said:


> Oh my gosh, they are the cutest! Can I beg a drawing when you have time? If you could cartoon my sorority I would be the happiest person ever! =D


Thank you!  Wait, haven't you already asked for a sorority request? Oh, wait, thats someone else!



Mikkisaur said:


> These are amazing!  I'm getting a camera sometime in December, so hopefully you'll still be taking requests and I'll post some pictures of Comet and Gramps c:


I will probably keep taking requests until the end of the year, then I might stop for awhile.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Just letting everyone know I am going to finish these. Some stuff came up and I had a big test I had to study for, but its all done with now!

I'll start sketching the next ones now, here are the next four.

I wasn't sure about Tigger's color, I kinda had to guess, the photo was so dark. He looked like he had the same colors as my Revlon, so I gave him colors similar to hers, if the colors are wrong, let me know and I'd be happy to fix it.


----------



## MorganC2010

Ahhh! Tiberius is awesome! Thank you so much


----------



## Aluyasha

Great work as always! 
I like how you draw each Betta in a slightly different position to make each one even more unique. 
Cannot wait to see the rest.


----------



## Miakemi

These looks awesome! Do you have any slots open right now?


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Miakemi said:


> These looks awesome! Do you have any slots open right now?


Yes, I do.  I'll keep taking these until the end of the year.


----------



## monroe0704

You had done one of mine before I took a break from bettas, and now that I'm back, I'd love another one!

My avatar pic is my main breeding male right now, named Guiness, so I'd appreciate him  Thanks!!


----------



## Super Sly

Your betta cartoons are awesome...Could you do one of my Dutch hes a dthm.


----------



## monroe0704

Sorry I was in a rush and spelled my fish's name wrong. Guinness is correct lol


----------



## gidgeystartedit

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Yes, I do.  I'll keep taking these until the end of the year.


Yesss! I got here in the nick of time  I want to ask if I can get a picture drawn of my VT male, Rae. Can you draw him without bloat? He's not bloated anymore. (One night a long time ago I accidently poured pellets in his tank.. oops.) He's also in my avatar.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Oh I my, I had no idea I had more requests!

Well, its almost the end of the year now, and I'm sorry to say that any requests after this post will be declined. I'm going to finish up all of the requests before this post, I'll take requests again at some point....probably in the summer.

So, I will finish up what I got, and won't be taking anymore. Thanks for coming and requesting my art!  And for all of the nice comments!


----------



## betta lover1507

i don't remember, who did i choose for you to draw for me?


----------



## LittleNibbles93

betta lover1507 said:


> i don't remember, who did i choose for you to draw for me?


Strawberry and Chili Pepper


----------



## Mavi

I love these drawings, I wish I had a good picture of my boy to give you


----------



## betta lover1507

o yea sorry lil'nibs 
they passed away awhile ago and i tried to forget -.-" but i can't wait {=D


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

Hi! you seem real good at drawing so i was wondering if you caould do my Betta. His name is Sushi  
thx
P.s. I have no clue why the pic is small i can't seem to make it bigger...


----------



## MistersMom

those all look great!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

BeautifulBetta14 said:


> Hi! you seem real good at drawing so i was wondering if you caould do my Betta. His name is Sushi
> thx
> P.s. I have no clue why the pic is small i can't seem to make it bigger...


Sorry, I'm not accepting anymore requests right now. I stopped taking them at the end of December, and I have quite a few to finish up. I'll be taking them again in the summer. My apologizes~


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Sorry, I'm not accepting anymore requests right now. I stopped taking them at the end of December, and I have quite a few to finish up. I'll be taking them again in the summer. My apologizes~


Oh its ok i tottaly understand.


----------



## betta lover1507

some of us are still waiting  like me lol i don't have patience XD


----------



## MistersMom

:| not being pushy im just curious but are you still doing ghost? :|


----------



## bettalover2033

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Phew, catching up on all these requests! Here are the next four!


These are so vibrant! What materials do you use?

(not asking for one)...


----------



## LittleNibbles93

bettalover2033 said:


> These are so vibrant! What materials do you use?
> 
> (not asking for one)...



Started out using markers with the first few, then people started asking for ones with more complicated colors that the 24 markers couldn't cover, so I switched to digital using photoshop, tablet, and a scanner.


----------



## LugiaChan

*No name fish =D*

Edit: didn't realize you stopped requests, I normally wait a year before a request is done and I COMPLETELY don't mind it! I am likely the most patient person you'll meet so please start when you feel its safe and quiet and when you want to, okay? I wont bite ;D

Oh and I loved you marker drawings a lot more.... Also, I love the pose of cirrus you drew  sorry about my lack of attention n_n; eh heh. But really I dont mind waits and actually have fun waiting for things- even large lines during black friday if you still wanted to do it 8D;









*no worries about the vase i'm upgrading to a large tank and he's brand new!


----------



## bettalover2033

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Started out using markers with the first few, then people started asking for ones with more complicated colors that the 24 markers couldn't cover, so I switched to digital using photoshop, tablet, and a scanner.


Very nice. The cartoon and bright colors really go together well.

Hopefully you get back into these as a choice than an obligation...


----------



## LittleNibbles93

LugiaChan said:


> Edit: didn't realize you stopped requests, I normally wait a year before a request is done and I COMPLETELY don't mind it! I am likely the most patient person you'll meet so please start when you feel its safe and quiet and when you want to, okay? I wont bite ;D
> 
> Oh and I loved you marker drawings a lot more.... Also, I love the pose of cirrus you drew  sorry about my lack of attention n_n; eh heh. But really I dont mind waits and actually have fun waiting for things- even large lines during black friday if you still wanted to do it 8D;
> 
> -insert photos here-
> 
> *no worries about the vase i'm upgrading to a large tank and he's brand new!


Since you're really nice about it, I'll accept. >> Shhhhh, don't tell anyone. 




bettalover2033 said:


> Very nice. The cartoon and bright colors really go together well.
> 
> Hopefully you get back into these as a choice than an obligation...


Thank you.

After I get the stack of requests I've got, I plan on doing them again this summer. I'll be creating a new thread when I do, perhaps offer different medias.


----------



## LugiaChan

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Since you're really nice about it, I'll accept. >> Shhhhh, don't tell anyone.
> 
> After I get the stack of requests I've got, I plan on doing them again this summer. I'll be creating a new thread when I do, perhaps offer different medias.


XD alrighty. I'm an artist too ;D do you have a fish I can draw for like a trade ;O

And that'll be cool! I love a lot of medias and love seeing them <3


----------



## LittleNibbles93

LugiaChan said:


> XD alrighty. I'm an artist too ;D do you have a fish I can draw for like a trade ;O
> 
> And that'll be cool! I love a lot of medias and love seeing them <3


Sure, we can do a trade.  Hm...lets see...How about Jiji? He's my double-tail.


----------



## LugiaChan

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Sure, we can do a trade.  Hm...lets see...How about Jiji? He's my double-tail.


That is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty! Yes of course I will ITS AWESOME


----------



## LugiaChan

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Sure, we can do a trade.  Hm...lets see...How about Jiji? He's my double-tail.


I've been working on it, sorry i'm pretty slow ^o^
I got a video of my fish: http://youtu.be/ApH6NIPXyVA


----------



## KaraAnne

I love these drawings - so creative & cute! If you are still doing them, I would love one of my little guy, Bob Buttons!!


----------



## LugiaChan

KaraAnne said:


> I love these drawings - so creative & cute! If you are still doing them, I would love one of my little guy, Bob Buttons!!


.....How come your fish looks so much like mine? XD


----------



## KaraAnne

LugiaChan said:


> .....How come your fish looks so much like mine? XD



Awwwww they do looks the same ... and Bob Buttons likes to eat out of my hand (or nip at my fingers) too LOL


----------



## LugiaChan

karaanne said:


> awwwww they do looks the same ... And bob buttons likes to eat out of my hand (or nip at my fingers) too lol


lols xd


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Hi, I don't mean to sound rude or pushy or anything, but did you accidentally skip Bruce? I requested back in July. Thanks.


----------



## Jessicatm137

I like them! Could you do one of Fin please? Sorry if the picture is blurry.

EDIT: Sorry, I didn't realize you stopped taking requests. When you start taking them again then I would like to have one done.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Hi, I don't mean to sound rude or pushy or anything, but did you accidentally skip Bruce? I requested back in July. Thanks.


Not a problem. I did Bruce back in October, here's a link to the deviantart post. http://fishygirl93.deviantart.com/art/Bruce-264993421



To everyone else.
My tablet has broke, so I can't do any requests at the moment. I'm working on a getting a new one now. It shouldn't be long.


----------



## betta lover1507

i love your drawings :-D


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Not a problem. I did Bruce back in October, here's a link to the deviantart post. http://fishygirl93.deviantart.com/art/Bruce-264993421


Oh Thanks! I love him! Its great!


----------



## Frostycat2012

Wow you really have a talent!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Frostycat2012 said:


> Wow you really have a talent!


Aww, thanks.


----------



## TheJadeBetta

Awww. Keep us updated. I want one of drawings. haha

P.S. I am going to watch you a DA.


----------



## FishyFishy89

These are ADORABLE.


ETA: just saw your update. Thats what I get for reading half way through and then decided to ask xD
PS: I'm totally going to stalk you on DA. You are my kinda digital artist


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I would LOVE it if you could do one of HONEYCOMB!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

whoops just realized you aren't taking any more requests right now, but if you happen to get time, i wouldn't mind a pic of Honeycomb ;D


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Greetings to all of the patient people. Sorry I've not been around for a few months much.

I'm hoping to finish the requests I have now and move on to a new type of requests (I hate leaving something unfinished).

In the meantime, I'll be back to browsing around the site.  Btw, my fishies say hi.


----------



## lelei

I don't know how I missed this, I'm pretty sure it's too late, I saw all the ones you already done..They are soo good!! Very talented artist..If you are still doing these, and I don't mind waiting..Could you please do one of my "Sammy"..His pic in my Avi..If not I understand Thanks so much.


----------



## DovaBetta

I'd love a drawing of my new betta, Dovahkiin. 
He's my first and I think he's got nice color~


----------



## mkayum

You are so talented at this! All of the details and the colors. Wow! 

I'd love if you would draw my favorite betta... His name is Unicorn and he's a male veiltail!


----------

